# Kurds, Iraqis and deploying to AO as civillian



## Bob Westermann (Nov 17, 2017)

I know they’re all opposed to ISIS, but is facilitating a defense contract/volunteer rotation with them wise?

A friend said he worked directly with a Kurdish entity, and that’s how he got back.  I could use a recommendation or info on all current allied and opposing/competing factions up there.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2017)

Bob.

You are all over the map again.  At a minimum you should provide a link to stories you want to reference.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 17, 2017)

You gotta get the YPG Kurds who didn't go over to Assad and the Russians.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 17, 2017)

What?


----------



## Gunz (Nov 23, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> What?



Semper Gumby


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2017)

My recommendation is let the people of that region fight their own battles.  We have plenty of things in America that could use your attention and your talent.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 23, 2017)

It's a bad idea for lots of reasons.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 25, 2017)

It's a little late anyway. ISIS infrastructure is disintegrating and they'll be back to hit & run, suicide bombs and attacks from the shadows before long. Then the various anti-ISIS factions and fringe groups can resume incinerating one another. Why get mixed up in that shit? 

Apply for a job with an armored car company and escort bags of cash into Winn Dixie. You get to carry a gun and there's even a chance you'll get to use it.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 25, 2017)

If you really want to fight with the kurds, almost all of the major intelligence agencies have deployment opportunities with units in northern Iraq.  Get a job with them and provide support in a way that's both effective and legal.


----------



## Florida173 (Nov 25, 2017)

Why would anyone want to fight with Kurds?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 25, 2017)

The Kurds have great PR.  I can see why that would be attractive for a lot of people.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 10, 2017)

Bob Westermann said:


> I know they’re all opposed to ISIS, but is facilitating a defense contract/volunteer rotation with them wise?
> 
> A friend said he worked directly with a Kurdish entity, and that’s how he got back.  I could use a recommendation or info on all current allied and opposing/competing factions up there.



Terrible idea. 

Kurds are presently being over-ran by Iraqi Forces (again) as an illegal & illegitimate occupation of Iraqi territory. We can argue the symantics of territory during the Mesopotamia Ages but on the 2017 map, Kurdistan is really Iraq.

Personally, I support the Kurds and feel they got a raw deal - doesn't mean I'd suggest you make this tactical error during a soon-to-be turmoil with their nation.

One thing most people notice when working with the Peshmerga is that they're absolutely stifled operationally due to the political divide between the KDP & the PUK. 

They're worse than children over this..

All are good reasons to steer clear, if you must, have a good personnel recovery plan in place and know your routes to the airport in Erbil.


----------

